# help with a storage facility



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone. I've been asked to price out this lot, on a per push basis.

Never have done a storage facility before, (or anything this big) the site spans just over 9 acres including buildings.
I Used findlotsize and I'm guessing its about 3-3.5 acres of pavement.
Bid is for asphalt areas only (not the gravel parking) and no salt.

Salting would be on a separate bid on a per request basis. 
(tailgate mounted salter)

I'd be doing this solo, using a 9' western blade and wings.
Salt would be bagged.
I'm guessing on a 2"-4" snowfall it'd would take me about 2hrs....
Is my time estimate off? 
what would you guys charge per push and then for salt?
Thanks!!


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

added photo to initial post


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Go big, or go bust is my new saying or is it go big,go bust......

Good luck. 

Most figure an hr an acre


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Who is liable if the don't request salt? Where you gonna put the snow? Without some type of scoop plow or push box this site will be a PITA. Very long distance to carry snow with straight blade. Do you need to clear in front of doors?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1835524 said:


> Go big, or go bust is my new saying or is it go big,go bust......
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Most figure an hr an acre


I figure this will happen................


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Wait until the season starts, there will be a rash on subs wanted threads. after the big snowfall, they'll be at s rash of i don't know what to do threads


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1835531 said:


> Wait until the season starts, there will be a rash on subs wanted threads. after the big snowfall, they'll be at s rash of i don't know what to do threads


And a rash of threads on I bid it too low and The NSP wont pay me...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

This site is a Good place for information and some Fun.....But, if someone feels the need to come on here Trolling for prices or equipment "Suggestions"......I don't think they are ready to service the sites they are "Bidding".........


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

kimber750;1835526 said:


> Who is liable if the don't request salt? Where you gonna put the snow? Without some type of scoop plow or push box this site will be a PITA. Very long distance to carry snow with straight blade. Do you need to clear in front of doors?


I'd assume if they don't want it salted, the ice is their problem. they want as close to the doors as possible, but I'm not expected to hand shovel the doors. As it's a storage facility, traffic is minimal, and the site manager will shovel unit doors for the tenants who need access. That's the other plus


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

kimber750;1835526 said:


> Who is liable if the don't request salt? Where you gonna put the snow? Without some type of scoop plow or push box this site will be a PITA. Very long distance to carry snow with straight blade. Do you need to clear in front of doors?


I'd assume if they don't want it salted, the ice is their problem. they want as close to the doors as possible, but I'm not expected to hand shovel the doors. As it's a storage facility, traffic is minimal, and the site manager will shovel unit doors for the tenants who need access. the other plus of this site is because of low traffic, it's not a lot that needs to be clean 1st thing in the morning.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I did a storage site for one season. They also wanted no salt and wanted all the garage doors shoveled out. Keep in mind the garage doors are very cheap at storage complexes and will easily pop off the tracks and panels will bend with the weight of the snow up against them.


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

Defcon 5;1835536 said:


> This site is a Good place for information and some Fun.....But, if someone feels the need to come on here Trolling for prices or equipment "Suggestions"......I don't think they are ready to service the sites they are "Bidding".........


I've been a sub for 10 yrs and can handle a plow. .. a friend of a friend has a locker there and got me the intro. As for trolling, that's you. If you don't have *constructive* input, why bother posting? Certainly hope you'd have better things to do than waste our time


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

steveb75;1835544 said:


> I'd* assume* if they don't want it salted, the ice is their problem. they want as close to the doors as possible, but I'm not expected to hand shovel the doors. As it's a storage facility, traffic is minimal, and the site manager will shovel unit doors for the tenants who need access. That's the other plus


Ok...You want some help........Don't assume anything....Don't you have bid specs for this job???....Have you talked to them and know Exactly what they are expecting.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

steveb75;1835548 said:


> I've been a sub for 10 yrs and can handle a plow. .. a friend of a friend has a locker there and got me the intro. As for trolling, that's you. If you don't have *constructive* input, why bother posting? Certainly hope you'd have better things to do than waste our time


Well.........If you have been a "sub" for 10 years and know how to "Handle" a plow....You should have a pretty good idea what this site is gonna take in terms of .....How long its gonna take and the equipment to be used....

Storage facilitys are a pain....Lots of long carrys ....Not many places to put snow.....The places are ideal for a skid or a small loader to help carry that snow.....

You need to talk to them and find out what they want in terms of scope of work.....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

steveb75;1835517 said:


> Hi everyone. I've been asked to price out this lot, on a per push basis.
> 
> Never have done a storage facility before, (or anything this big) the site spans just over 9 acres including buildings.
> I Used findlotsize and I'm guessing its about 3-3.5 acres of pavement.
> ...


2 hours is Low in my opinion.......Lots of snow carrying...I will get beat up for this.....I would bid it for atleast 4 hours


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Defcon 5;1835561 said:


> 2 hours is Low in my opinion.......Lots of snow carrying...I will get beat up for this.....I would bid it for atleast 4 hours


With straight I agree more than two hours. Won't be a quick three passes to clear one lane. Skid steer with push box should easily do it in under 2 hours.

I would be worried about slip and falls. Even if you have some kind of clause in contract that won't exclude you from being sued or having to pay a lawyer. I will take an account were salt is not at my discretion.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

kimber750;1835568 said:


> With straight I agree more than two hours. Won't be a quick three passes to clear one lane. Skid steer with push box should easily do it in under 2 hours.
> 
> I would be worried about slip and falls. Even if you have some kind of clause in contract that won't exclude you from being sued or having to pay a lawyer. I will take an account were salt is not at my discretion.


I agree....A skid would be great....But, he only has his one truck....

Heres a question to the OP.....What do you and your truck need to make an hour to be a Profitable Business???


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

Defcon 5;1835550 said:


> Ok...You want some help........Don't assume anything....Don't you have bid specs for this job???....Have you talked to them and know Exactly what they are expecting.....


ok folks thanks for the help so far.
I'l definitely increase my time estimate.
As for where to pile snow, although there are a few trouble spots, for the most part management is fine with me pushing straight to the edges.

Per the doors, as mentioned, its apparently a very quiet site traffic wise, and the manager handles doors on an as needed basis.

I haven't spoken with the site owner yet; I have however been out to inspect the site, and had a chat with the site manager.

Apparently they only want salt at their discretion, (manager says that's "never unless its an ice storm").

Based on above feedback, and everyone's experience, it seems I really need to be careful with the wording of my contract and protecting myself from ice issues?
Or are you guys saying there's *no way* to protect myself contractually if ice isn't my responsibility?

thanks for everything so far, and keep it coming


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nothing can keep you from being sued. A properly worded contract will help you win that lawsuit. But you will still will be out the costs of going through a lawsuit. 

Snow piles, what happens when you run out of room? I would figure on minimum of 6 passes to clear each lane with out piling it against the buildings. 

I am not willing to say an actual price because I don't know your market, productivity or overhead. Pretty much you gotta figure out how long it will take you to plow and what your hourly costs are then add in what you want to profit to be. Me personally I would never plow storage center on gas stations but I am picky.


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

Defcon 5;1835574 said:


> I agree....A skid would be great....But, he only has his one truck....
> 
> Heres a question to the OP.....What do you and your truck need to make an hour to be a Profitable Business???


LOL actually I'm in the restaurant business. I use the truck and plow to clean my parking lot and another small commercial lot a family member owns. 
truck, plow and insurance is already all paid for.
The only reason I'm looking to do more plowing this yr is because I have a very good offer to sell my business and was looking to stay active this winter, while i plot my next moves in real life.

SO to answer your question, i have no idea what my actual costs are. I have subbed for 70-75$ an hr in the past so will be basing my pricing on a price of about $110- 125 an hr. 
I'm thinking of bidding this lot at $300 or $350 a push, pending further good input from you guys.


----------



## ss502gmc (Sep 12, 2008)

I plowed a 5 acre storage facility years back and I will tell you that it seemed like a good idea at the time but I was way wrong. During a prolonged event like around here with noreasters that last 24 hours or more I regretted ever submitting a bid. The flat roofs are constantly causing drifts as tall as the truck I had a straight blade which made 10x the work with having to take 6 passes per lane and by the time your done with the first push it's time to start over again just to keep up and that's where you can lose other customers due to not keeping up. I charged hourly at the one I did and had 2 trucks. A normal snowfall was no big deal and could be banged out in 2 hours with 1 truck but the year I had that we got pounded over and over and the manager ended up trying to come after me for some bent over fences that were damaged before I ever went there. Yet he didn't wanna pay me to bring in a skid steer. I would recommend hourly bidding and remind them that it's gonna cost extra to come back later in the day when there's another 4" on the pavement from blowing snow off the roofs. Also when snow melts from the roof and freezes it can be deadly. Your lot doesn't look nearly as difficult as mine was But there's my $0.02.


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

ss502gmc;1835616 said:


> remind them that it's gonna cost extra to come back later in the day when there's another 4" on the pavement from blowing snow off the roofs.


this right here is some HUGE advice. there's a ton of buildings and lots of roofs on this lot.

thanks


----------



## steveb75 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all the input. I think I'm going to go in and bid it high, as well as discuss with the owner the ramifications of calling in a bobcat if required.
If i get the gig great, if not I'll stick with the sub'ing


thanks again for the input guys. great site


----------

